

Linking to infringing content is probably illegal in the US (2006) - hackertux
http://www.webtvwire.com/linking-to-infringing-content-is-probably-illegal-in-the-us/
Summary: There have been 3 court cases in the US where sites were forced to take down links leading to infringing material on external sites. The sites were found guilty of ‘contributory infringement’ for simply linking.
======
hackertux
I think that if there were laws against framing[1] and hotlinking then Google
would be the biggest offender.

[1]
[http://webdesign.about.com/od/legal/a/aa030507.htm](http://webdesign.about.com/od/legal/a/aa030507.htm)

